# How do my breeding (possible show) prospects measure up?



## TheSplishSplashery (Mar 24, 2014)

I think they both look quite good compared to their respective standards, though I'm unsure about the leading edge of Ren's dorsal fin being too rounded. I think Kamui looks like a better show prospect in all honesty, but I am still very new. They are both from Thai breeders on aquabid and will be shipping to me shortly.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't know about how they measure up in fin types, but they are beautiful and if you breed them, I DEFFINATLY want... Um... A lot of them (let's leave it at that)


----------



## TheSplishSplashery (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for saying so, though I'm in Canada so I won't be able to ship any babies to you if and when I do have some


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I am goin gto be completley honest, and these fish do not look IBC show quality to me. I do not participate in shows, nor do I hav emuch experience with them. But from what i have learnt in the past, they have a long way to go.

For Ren his pattern colours are really mixed up and kinda everywhere, they should be split up more definitively, his caudal is rounded too much from what i can see, as well as the dorsal rays are too short in the front, and it looks like he may have a spoon head.

For Kamui he has split ventrals (bad), first 2-3 dorsal rays are too short, caudal is rounded and the anal fin should come to a definite point not split up rays.And his purple blue red butterfly patter is made up of red and blue washes and the butterfly pattern should be more defined.

This is just from what i have learnt. I may be completley wrong as i am not a judge at all. I would wait to see what others have to say as well.


----------



## TheSplishSplashery (Mar 24, 2014)

Ah well thanks for taking an honest stab at them  I've decided to just enjoy them as pretty pets for now and I'll cross the breeding bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Good idea. And also remember you don't have to enter shows to make betta keeping fun. Honestly no of fence to others here by I think show breeding g takes fun out of it. You need to be very disciplined and know exactly what to look for when culling.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

TheSplishSplashery said:


> I think they both look quite good compared to their respective standards, though I'm unsure about the leading edge of Ren's dorsal fin being too rounded. I think Kamui looks like a better show prospect in all honesty, but I am still very new. They are both from Thai breeders on aquabid and will be shipping to me shortly.


Do you have a copy of the standards? Neither fish is show quality. It is ok to be new and not know. But bettas are a lot of work. If you want show quality to have to get and work to understand the standards. *PRETTY* is not show. It is based on form as well as color. Need to get involved with some sites that also promote the standards so you learn to develop an eye. Also can get idea of results of what you want to spawn.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

They are beautiful


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it's great you're asking and that you realize, as BB said, "pretty" doesn't always equal show quality. Willingness to learn and the ability to take constructive criticism are the first steps in becoming a better breeder...Oh, and developing an eye. At least it's that way with dogs (*them* I know something about )


----------



## crazzybetta (Jun 10, 2014)

all i can say is do more research and a little more work on your strains before shows


----------

